# New Book through TheMilitaryLife.com



## cocoahyggen (19 Mar 2005)

The staff over at www.TheMilitaryLife.com are collecting poems and short stories for a new book dedicated to military members and those who love them.  

If you or anyone you know has an original poem or short story that they have written, you are welcome to submit it to them.  Visit www.TheMilitaryLife.com for more information.

Thanks!


----------

